# Consolidated Steam Fisheries



## allantcondie (Apr 4, 2007)

I am trying to trace the correct original use and history of a vessel which belonged to the Grimsby concern. Original name would appear to be Joseph Gresswell.

Was this vessel originally a fishing vessel?


Built 1927 at Hessle - 82.1' x 19.1' - 123gt.

later the Kinfauns owned by Ian Dutch of Perth.


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi,

I have looked through my lists and they are pretty complete. I can find no record of a ship named Joseph Gresswell. There where several grimsby ships with the prefix Joseph and Consolidated Had four but none with that name. As I say my lists are pretty complete but it would be interesting to see if anyone has a record with that name.

Regards.
Graham


----------



## allantcondie (Apr 4, 2007)

My record dates from the 1960s when I did some research as part of a college project - the name Joseph Gresswell may not be absolutely correct?

What were the other four Josephs?


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi

Sorry I meant to say with the name starting with J there where no Josephs in consolidated.

Graham


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
The only information I can find is from the Mercantile Navy List 1930 and that concurs with the information already posted. Built Hessle 1927 82.1 x 19.1 x 10.4
123 grt
owned by Consuls
Registered in GY 1927 official number 146906

That said I cannot find her on the Returns of Grimsby Fishing Boats 1924-1928 and 1929-1933.
I cannot find details of her registration do***ents or an entry in Lloyds.
As far as I am aware she never fished (assuming she was a fishing boat)out of Lowestoft with that name.
Apart from a couple crew agreements for, 1942 and 1945 and these could be miscatalogued, I can find nothing on this vessel.
Maybe Gil or Steve will enlighten us.

regards
Roger


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

Certainly not a Grimsby Consol trawler.
I do wonder though was it one of the two colliers (run with one skipper) that supplied coal from the north east to Lowestoft Consolidated trawlers.
billblow


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Yes, Bill,
I was thinking along those lines but the diamensions of JOSEPH GRESSWELL are more in line with a fishing boat rather than a collier.
Consols did have a collier in 1927 GEORGE FRUSHER 113975 189.0 x 29.2 x 10.5. 662 grt. ex. CARLSTON
As you can see, more in keeping with a collier of the era.

regards
Roger


----------



## allantcondie (Apr 4, 2007)

Unfortunately I lack any good photos of this vessel but from memory it is debatable whether she was built as a fishing vessel or not. When at Perth she was used as a sand dredger but it is quite possible that Consuls had her for bunkering coal cartage. I also feel that her superstructure was more fishing vessel like but if only a photo would turn up. The only shot I have of her is a distant stern view in the lower harbour at Perth which I have just posted in my gallery.


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

The vessel JOSEPH GRESSWELL had a port registry of Grimsby from 1927 to 1938.
her O.N. was 146906

As she was not allocated a fishing number while registered in Grimsby, I think it unlikely that she was a fishing vessel.
Nor do I recocognise the name as being connected with Consolidated Fisheries Ltd.
The photograph you have posted reminds me of the small type of vessel owned by Blow's steamers of Grimsby, used in the local Humber ports.
But, again, I don't think it was one of Blow's.

Regards
Dave


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Dimensions of JOSEPH GRESSWELL (140946) are very similar to the coal lighters built by Cochrane for Gt Grimsby Coal Salt & Tanning Co Ltd in 1922 , Yd.Nos. 778, 779, 780. With only 18NHP she was hardly powerful enough for a fishing vessel. We do need a photograph.
Gil.


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

It may help to contact the Archives at:-
http://www.nelincs.gov.uk/resident/...ily-history/north-east-lincolnshire-archives/
They should have the do***entation for the JOSEPH GRESSWELL.
Ref.365/(1/16)/(11/1927)

Regards
Dave
p.s. There was a Joseph Gresswell in 1895 who was a skipper ( Cert.No. 4045 )
He was skipper of a Grimsby fishing vessel named JOHN BULL owned by J.Bell.
Perhaps not relevant!!


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have found a fishing company that was in Kings Lynn years ago under the name of J Gresswell. I wonder if that has any relevance.

Graham.


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

I thought perhaps a look at the B.O.T. ship registers held at the GY archives might help but would you believe it the 1927 volume is missing.
So no help there.
billblow


----------

